# Giampaolo al Sassuolo, ci siamo



## admin (3 Giugno 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2021)

Ovviamente giocatevi il primo esonero stagionale già da ora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355180 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale



Caspita..Maestro Giampaolo ha battuto in volata Maestro Pirlo ? 
Beh,finalmente la prossima stagione non avremo alcun problema ad affrontare il Sassuolo 
Non riusciranno più a scippare i 3 punti !


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2021)

Up


----------



## First93 (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355180 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale



Pazzi, io al loro posto avrei preso Italiano...


----------



## sacchino (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355180 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale



Spero che anche su questo ci sia un'indagine di Report.


----------



## Maravich49 (3 Giugno 2021)

Grande maestro


----------



## Miro (3 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355180 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale



Il calcio è pieno di incompetenti, a partire dai piani alti. Come faccia un soggetto come Gianpaolo ad avere ancora credito è roba da quarto segreto di Fatima.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Giugno 2021)

Magari è la volta buona che retrocedono sti servi della fogna,ma tanto questo dura massimo fino a Ognissanti.


----------



## smallball (3 Giugno 2021)

Vanno dritti in serie B


----------



## kekkopot (3 Giugno 2021)

Miro;2355229 ha scritto:


> Il calcio è pieno di incompetenti, a partire dai piani alti. Come faccia un soggetto come Gianpaolo ad avere ancora credito è roba da quarto segreto di Fatima.


Infatti è allucinante: il peggior allenatore del Milan dal 2012 ad oggi. E' abbiamo quasi esclusivamente debuttanti...


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Giugno 2021)

Ma dopo una grande annata come quella dell'anno scorso per il Sassuolo, con che coraggio prendono Giampollo?

Se fallisce pure qui non dovrebbe mai più rifarsi vedere su un campo da calcio


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2021)

Vogliono proprio giocare per la Serie B


----------



## ILMAGO (3 Giugno 2021)

E' la volta buoona che Berardi va via, non c'azzecca nulla con il 4312 del maestro.

Un bello scambio Krunic + Pobega per Berardi? due mezz'ali per il maestro, un ala destra (seppure non che fosse robben) da noi.


----------



## Simo98 (3 Giugno 2021)

Vado controcorrente e dico che secondo me è una buona scelta, sebbene sia coraggiosa e dal rischio flop elevato
Giampaolo lo ritengo un buon allenatore, non da top club ma sicuramente da squadre di mezza classifica 
Ha bisogno di una rosa adatta, che nè Milan e Torino gli hanno dato, perché credo sia abbastanza limitato nelle idee 
Il Sassuolo credo possa garantirgliela, oltre ad essere un ambiente in cui è notoriamente facile avere tempo e fiducia incondizionata


----------



## Love (3 Giugno 2021)

è la volta buona che vanno in serie B...e io godo...e io godo...


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355183 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente giocatevi il primo esonero stagionale già da ora



Io mi giocherei due lire sulla retrocessione proproo


----------



## sampapot (4 Giugno 2021)

se ci mette l'impegno, può portare il sassuolo in serie B...sarebbe una goduria!!

p.s. ma il "maestro" che fine ha fatto? che vada al genoa? o esistono altre succursali dei gobbi? udinese?


----------



## hiei87 (4 Giugno 2021)

La fortuna delle squadre che assumono Giampaolo è che esistono gli esoneri, altrimenti ogni anno avremmo la prima retrocessa già a giugno. 
Il Sassuolo poi non può scendere.


----------



## Maravich49 (4 Giugno 2021)

Incredibile che qualcuno continui a dargli chance in Serie A  questo ha trovato la formula magica


----------



## Maximo (4 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2355289 ha scritto:


> E' la volta buoona che Berardi va via, non c'azzecca nulla con il 4312 del maestro.
> 
> Un bello scambio Krunic + Pobega per Berardi? due mezz'ali per il maestro, un ala destra (seppure non che fosse robben) da noi.



Vedrai che farà giocare Berardi dietro le punte, come tentò di fare con Suso, con esiti ovviamente prevedibili.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355180 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale



ma la juve è d'accordo? rischia di avere una succursale in meno quando gli serve.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355180 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale



Scelta più o meno logica anche se de zerbi attaccava in modo diverso.


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355183 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente giocatevi il primo esonero stagionale già da ora



E' una bella lotta con Di Francesco al Verona, sono indeciso.


----------



## davidelynch (4 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355180 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale



Felicissimo è una squadra che detesto se lo meritano il maestro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2355180 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com Marco Giampaolo è ad un passo dal Sassuolo. Pronto un contratto biennale



Questo qui è nato con la camicia,è il peggior allenatore della storia ma trova sempre lavoro,mah mistero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Giugno 2021)

KILPIN_91;2355606 ha scritto:


> Questo qui è nato con la camicia,è il peggior allenatore della storia ma trova sempre lavoro,mah mistero.



Più che altro mi chiedo se non si stanca a cambiare sempre città e squadra. Al suo posto io mi ritirerei, tanto i soldi per campare di rendita li ha


----------

